# My betta tattoo



## Kutaykardaslar (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That's beautiful!! They did a really nice job on it.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

mg::BIGsurprise:I LOVE IT!!! i love tattoo in general...this is a beautiful one! great job...humm maybe my next tatt will be my betta:wink2:...my bf will kill me..he said no more tattoos..i onlyhave 5

PS how big is it?


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

if i ever get a tatoo it will be a little pretty betta.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that is really nice 0.0


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice! my next tat is also going to be of bettas


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

I really like this tattoo they really did a nice job. very pretty.


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

That's rad! I was thinking of getting a betta tat as well. but whoever did this, did a really good job! Is this one of yours?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

awsome!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool tatt! I was thinking about finding money for a wrist betta ^.^


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

excellent job by the tattoo artist, beautiful!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Kutaykardaslar said:


>


OMIGOSH! that looks EXACTLY like Rockteer! :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool tattoo!!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow very nice! Excellent work.​


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome job. How much did it cost exactly?


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> awsome!


 heheh cute pic of my bubbles  ( <<< such a mr bubbles fan)  



back on topic here i love love love this tat , where did you get it done, like on the body location lol kutaykardaslar


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like it very detailed =]]

it makes me want to get one, but am way to young D=


----------

